# R10 Questions



## H8tank (May 26, 2010)

I have an R10 in the bedroom on an SD tube, it stopped seeing the sat signal, I moved it to another room, same thing. So I assume the tuner died.

I don't need Hi-Def, and would prefer not to mess with Directv for a replacement (unless someone tells me that would be a better idea than what I am considering)

I have a HR24 in the living room, and am very happy with it.

This tivo I replaced the Harddrive in a few years ago, I can buy a used R10 off ebay for about $30 with an 80GB, if I do this, I can just swap my harddrive and it works?

Since this i a 160GB with 4yrs on it, can I GHOST the 160 to a new 160 or even 320GB, install and work outa the box? 

Does 'ghosting' the HardDrive copy over everything the tivo needs to work? This HD was prepared via instacake and has worked just fine.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

If you are not opposed to being on a 2-year contract (I assume you are NOT currently) why would you not just call D* & see what they have to offer you? Since you already have an HR24, why would you want to keep screwing around with old stuff (even if that TV is ONLY SD) when most likely they'll GIVE you a new one & install it FREE??? 
And, since you already have HD access, & while I understand right now you only have an SDTV, when it dies &/or if you come accross a good deal on a new HDTV, you'd be all ready for it! 

(psst, you CAN still watch HD channels on an SDTV & they'll look WAY better even on it than those crappy SD channels...)


----------



## H8tank (May 26, 2010)

dishrich said:


> If you are not opposed to being on a 2-year contract (I assume you are NOT currently) why would you not just call D* & see what they have to offer you? Since you already have an HR24, why would you want to keep screwing around with old stuff


If I could be guaranteed an HR24, great. But I don't want a refurbed HR22, and no, I would prefer not to be under contract. Gives me better leverage when negotiating the NFL ticket next year.

Unless things have changed, I had a heck of a time getting an HR24 last time, granted that was 2 years ago.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You might want to post your question over at www.tivocommunity.com. They are more focused on the tivo platform. I don't have enough tivo experience to answer your question, but I am certain that your recordings won't transfer over if you move your drive over (due to how DirecTV security encryption works). The drive may well work in the other Tivo, but you'll lose your recordings with the move.

You'll also have to get a new access card (cost about $20) from DirecTV if you buy a used DVR someplace else.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

H8tank said:


> If I could be guaranteed an HR24, great. But I don't want a refurbed HR22, and no, I would prefer not to be under contract. Gives me better leverage when negotiating the NFL ticket next year.
> 
> Unless things have changed, I had a heck of a time getting an HR24 last time, granted that was 2 years ago.


Well a way you might be able to guarantee a (FREE) HR24 - call D* & explain this to them & ask them if you purchase it yourself from a dealer, then when you call them to activate it, can they credit the purchase price to your account. (make sure you take notes of who you talked to, dates/times, etc.) I've done this myself a couple times & while they may spread it out over a few months, you get the same result in the end & still get exactly the receiver you want.
Yea, you would be on another 2-year contract, but again, it's FREE...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

H8tank said:


> ....
> 
> This tivo I replaced the Harddrive in a few years ago, I can buy a used R10 off ebay for about $30 with an 80GB, if I do this, I can just swap my harddrive and it works?
> 
> ...


You can't just swap the drives and preserve your existing recordings. Check out these resources if you want to upgrade the drive and transfer your existing recordings and settings ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## H8tank (May 26, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> You can't just swap the drives and preserve your existing recordings.


Don't really care about the recordings, I would just prefer to have the bigger, newer better harddrive, but don't want to mess with instacaking it again.

So, swap HD, works but no recordings/settings, or swap HD and it won't work period?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

H8tank said:


> ...
> 
> So, swap HD, works but no recordings/settings, or swap HD and it won't work period?


You should be able to swap the drives, perform a "Clear and Delete Everything", perform the Guided Setup, and then be good to go. Note that you'll need a phone line for that Guided Setup process.


----------

